# Actors and Actresses you dislike watching.



## Grace

Margot Kidder
Jim Carey
Jane Fonda
Woody Allen
Marilyn Munroe
Adam Sandler
Jlo
Will Ferrel
Ben Stiller
Hillary Duff
Jessica Simpson
Megan Fox
Jean Claude Van Damme


----------



## strollingbones

julia roberts...it is just all the same

faye dunaway....a hand maidens tale?  really? that was the best you could do?

daniel day lewis


----------



## Sallow

Actor - Clark Gable.
Actress - Richard Simmons.


----------



## Grace

Julia Roberts bugs me. I don't know why.

Ah. Richard Simmons. Agreement, Sallow. Just..ewww.


----------



## idb

Nicholas Cage, Sean Bean, Julia Roberts, the yellow Tellytubbie


----------



## strollingbones

rowan atkinson


----------



## Sarah G

Grace said:


> Margot Kidder
> Jim Carey
> Jane Fonda
> Woody Allen
> Marilyn Munroe
> Adam Sandler
> Jlo
> Will Ferrel
> Ben Stiller
> Hillary Duff
> Jessica Simpson
> Megan Fox
> Jean Claude Van Damme




I hate most of these people on your list too.  

Tom Cruise
His ex, Nichole Kidman
Cameron Diaz
Matthew McConaughey


----------



## Grace

Sarah G said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Margot Kidder
> Jim Carey
> Jane Fonda
> Woody Allen
> Marilyn Munroe
> Adam Sandler
> Jlo
> Will Ferrel
> Ben Stiller
> Hillary Duff
> Jessica Simpson
> Megan Fox
> Jean Claude Van Damme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate most of these people on your list too.
> 
> Tom Cruise
> His ex, Nichole Kidman
> Cameron Diaz
> Matthew McConaughey
Click to expand...


Oh yes. I forgot Tom Cruise and his ex.
Charlie Sheen I'm not impressed with now, but when he was younger he was semi ok.
LOVE Matthew McConaughey. Well. Sometimes. He rocked in Reign of Fire.


----------



## Sarah G

Grace said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Margot Kidder
> Jim Carey
> Jane Fonda
> Woody Allen
> Marilyn Munroe
> Adam Sandler
> Jlo
> Will Ferrel
> Ben Stiller
> Hillary Duff
> Jessica Simpson
> Megan Fox
> Jean Claude Van Damme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate most of these people on your list too.
> 
> Tom Cruise
> His ex, Nichole Kidman
> Cameron Diaz
> Matthew McConaughey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes. I forgot Tom Cruise and his ex.
> Charlie Sheen I'm not impressed with now, but when he was younger he was semi ok.
> LOVE Matthew McConaughey. Well. Sometimes. He rocked in Reign of Fire.
Click to expand...


I hate him lately.  

I love Marilyn Monroe and someone else mentioned hating Clark Gable?  What a man..


----------



## Grace

Matthew got a little bit cocky, didn't he? But he sure was eye candy in Reign of Fire.


Maybe I should do a FAVORITE actor and actresses thread. Eh. Tomorrow. Fixing to go watch a flick since I'm not sleepy. Napped most of the day so now I'm still wide awake.


----------



## California Girl

Hugh Grant.


----------



## Grace

Oh yeah. Him too!


----------



## Samson

strollingbones said:


> rowan atkinson



Hell, I hate ALL British comedians.

In fact, since the Brits think they're so goddamn hysterical, I wish they'd all stay away from recording devices of any kind.


----------



## Grace

What's the deal with Brits being hosts on most shows now? I love the accents, but I think the fad of having it for tv shows is getting a bit old.


----------



## Samson

Grace said:


> What's the deal with Brits being hosts on most shows now? I love the accents, but I think the fad of having it for tv shows is getting a bit old.



Are they?

Nothing turns Americans off quicker than some Lispy Limey blathering about the short-commings of Americans.

Makes ya wanna git yer squirrel gun.


----------



## Granny

I don't like the Brit thing either - the sound grates on my nerves.

I dislike most of today's performers because I think they're lousy for the most part.  In addition to all of the above named, I'd add Steven Segal and Bruce Willis.


----------



## Samson

Granny said:


> I don't like the Brit thing either - the sound grates on my nerves.
> 
> I dislike most of today's performers because I think they're lousy for the most part.  In addition to all of the above named, I'd add Steven Segal and Bruce Willis.



Well, maybe I was hasty: I do like Brits that make fun of Brits, e.g. Monty Python.


----------



## Grace

I never much cared for Steven Segal. Don't really like his cop show either.


----------



## Sunni Man

I hate Bruce Willis.

Same no acting character in every movie.


----------



## Cuyo

Samson said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> rowan atkinson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I hate ALL British comedians.
> 
> In fact, since the Brits think they're so goddamn hysterical, I wish they'd all stay away from recording devices of any kind.
Click to expand...


You don't like Russel Brand?


----------



## Grace

Benny Hill. What a perv.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Grace said:


> Julia Roberts bugs me. I don't know why.


Giant mouth.


----------



## Mr. H.

Robin Williams
Mel Gibson


----------



## uscitizen

Grace said:


> Margot Kidder
> Jim Carey
> Jane Fonda
> Woody Allen
> Marilyn Munroe
> Adam Sandler
> Jlo
> Will Ferrel
> Ben Stiller
> Hillary Duff
> Jessica Simpson
> Megan Fox
> Jean Claude Van Damme



Pretty much,  I will add.
Jack Nicholson
Seinfeld
Kevin Costner


----------



## rightwinger

- Ashton Kutcher
- Steve Carell
- Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## xsited1

Barry Soetoro.  The only character he plays is Barack Obama.  What's up with that?


----------



## uscitizen

Grace said:


> Benny Hill. What a perv.



Yep but hillarious.


----------



## rightwinger

- Diane Keaton
- Gilbert Gottfried
- Vin Diesel


----------



## Samson

Sunni Man said:


> I hate Bruce Willis.
> 
> Same no acting character in every movie.



I disagree: See 6th sense.


----------



## boedicca

strollingbones said:


> julia roberts...it is just all the same




No kidding.  She's horrible.

Ben Stiller and Adam Sandler give me the creeps.

And Rene Zellwhater - she has such a pinched face.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Grace said:


> Margot Kidder  -who is this?
> Jim Carey  - like
> Jane Fonda - dislike
> Woody Allen - indifferent
> Marilyn Munroe - indifferent
> Adam Sandler - Like
> Jlo - Nice to look at, not a great actress
> Will Ferrel - like some of his stuff, dislike other stuff
> Ben Stiller - like
> Hillary Duff - like
> Jessica Simpson - nice to look at, not a great actress
> Megan Fox - indifferent
> Jean Claude Van Damme - dislike



.


----------



## boedicca

Oh, and arguably the Worst Actress of the modern age:  Madonna.

Excruciatingly painful to watch her wooden, overly self conscious attempts on the big screen.


----------



## Blagger

Hugh Laurie...

...but before I get stuck in to the rest of my hit list, allow me to add my two cents on the whole Brit angle.

I think for the most part they fulfill a novelty aspect for American audiences in that they're slightly exotic and, for the most part, fit the part of this mysterious, archaic strata of society that Americans will publically condemn but are, for the most part, secretly enthralled by. The problem being is that these British imports i.e - messrs Laurie and Morgan are fully aware of their audiences perception of them and what they supposedly represent and accentuate it for theirs and the network's own end, which wears off pretty quickly once the audience realises what's going on. And for the most part, they're so caught-up in delivering their 'act', that for the most part they haven't got a clue about who or what is being discussed and mask their ignorance with characteristic British eccentricities that bore the pants off of your average American viewer. It's not isolated to Brits, though. Most of the American guests we have on this side of the pond are all too often rehab fodder that are nearly always overly-excitable gimps that feel obliged to grin like idiots and leap all over the studio at any given moment. Most drole.

Aaannnyyyway, I'm rambling.

As fond as I am of some of their more enduring characters, Clint Eastwood, Al Pacino and Robert De Niro are just, well, you know, Clint Eastwood, Al Pacino and Robert De Niro. They're hardly what you'd call method actors.

As tempted as I am to buck the trend and add Bruce Willis to my list, at least the fellow knows he's a bit of a prat and doesn't mind alluding to that fact in some of his more tongue-in-cheek roles.

I can't abide Denzel Washington. The man has little charisma and usually takes the part of a cheated minority fighting a largely caucasian system.

Whoopi Goldberg is not an actress. She is, for the most part, an embittered black woman, who, coincidentally, nearly always plays the part of an embittered black woman.

Why any of you find the clowns from Monty Python funny will always be beyond me. They represent what all Brits find pitiful about the majority of American humour, in that it's nearly always of a simple, slap-stick nature. Like the majority of American humour, if you can call it that, it lacks complexity in that the punch line comes halfway through the skit in big flashing lights in case any of the dummies in the audience didn't catch it.

Russel Brand is an egotistical chancer that should be burnt or drowned, preferrably in front of a sell-out audience.


----------



## Blagger

Hugh Laurie...

...but before I get stuck in to the rest of my hit list, allow me to add my two cents on the whole Brit angle.

I think for the most part they fulfill a novelty aspect for American audiences in that they're slightly exotic and, for the most part, fit the part of this mysterious, archaic strata of society that Americans will publically condemn but are, for the most part, secretly enthralled by. The problem being is that these British imports i.e - messrs Laurie and Morgan are fully aware of their audiences perception of them and what they supposedly represent and accentuate it for theirs and the network's own end, which wears off pretty quickly once the audience realises what's going on. And for the most part, they're so caught-up in delivering their 'act', that for the most part they haven't got a clue about who or what is being discussed and mask their ignorance with characteristic British eccentricities that bore the pants off of your average American viewer. It's not isolated to Brits, though. Most of the American guests we have on this side of the pond are all too often rehab fodder that are nearly always overly-excitable gimps that feel obliged to grin like idiots and leap all over the studio at any given moment. Most drole.

Aaannnyyyway, I'm rambling.

As fond as I am of some of their more enduring characters, Clint Eastwood, Al Pacino and Robert De Niro are just, well, you know, Clint Eastwood, Al Pacino and Robert De Niro. They're hardly what you'd call method actors.

As tempted as I am to buck the trend and add Bruce Willis to my list, at least the fellow knows he's a bit of a prat and doesn't mind alluding to that fact in some of his more tongue-in-cheek roles.

I can't abide Denzel Washington. The man has little charisma and usually takes the part of a cheated minority fighting a largely caucasian system.

Whoopi Goldberg is not an actress. She is, for the most part, an embittered black woman, who, coincidentally, nearly always plays the part of an embittered black woman.

Why any of you find the clowns from Monty Python funny will always be beyond me. They represent what all Brits find pitiful about the majority of American humour, in that it's nearly always of a simple, slap-stick nature. Like the majority of American humour, if you can call it that, it lacks complexity in that the punch line comes halfway through the skit in big flashing lights in case any of the dummies in the audience didn't catch it.

Russel Brand is an egotistical chancer that should be burnt or drowned, preferrably in front of a sell-out audience.


----------



## rightwinger

- Shia LeBeouf
- Jack Black
- David Spade
- Tracy Morgan


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

boedicca said:


> Oh, and arguably the Worst Actress of the modern age:  Madonna.
> 
> Excruciatingly painful to watch her wooden, overly self conscious attempts on the big screen.



I should neg you for even calling her an actress


----------



## Grace

The only movie I liked Rene Zellwhatever was Cold Mountain. Otherwise, I refuse to watch her in any movies.


----------



## boedicca

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and arguably the Worst Actress of the modern age:  Madonna.
> 
> Excruciatingly painful to watch her wooden, overly self conscious attempts on the big screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg you for even calling her an actress
Click to expand...




She's an actress only in her own mind.

I read that she had a serious lobbying effort underway to play Hatsumomo in "Memoirs of a Geisha".   I don't even want to imagine Madonna playing a Japanese woman.    The few minutes I was exposed to "Swept Away" are still giving me nightmares.


----------



## kwc57

Grace said:


> Margot Kidder
> Jim Carey
> Jane Fonda
> Woody Allen
> Marilyn Munroe
> Adam Sandler
> Jlo
> Will Ferrel
> Ben Stiller
> Hillary Duff
> Jessica Simpson
> Megan Fox
> Jean Claude Van Damme



OK, I have to take exception to Will Ferrel and Megan Fox.

Just to name a few.....

Steven Seagal
Robert Loggia
Tony Roberts
Robert Pattinson
David Morse
Clark Duke
Michael Moriarty


----------



## Spoonman

Grace said:


> Margot Kidder
> Jim Carey
> Jane Fonda
> Woody Allen
> Marilyn Munroe
> Adam Sandler
> Jlo
> Will Ferrel
> Ben Stiller
> Hillary Duff
> Jessica Simpson
> Megan Fox
> Jean Claude Van Damme



I like harrison ford.  I like most of his movies anyway.  I don't really follow hollywood too closely so I don't know who most of them are.


----------



## Spoonman

boedicca said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and arguably the Worst Actress of the modern age:  Madonna.
> 
> Excruciatingly painful to watch her wooden, overly self conscious attempts on the big screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should neg you for even calling her an actress
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's an actress only in her own mind.
> 
> I read that she had a serious lobbying effort underway to play Hatsumomo in "Memoirs of a Geisha".   I don't even want to imagine Madonna playing a Japanese woman.    The few minutes I was exposed to "Swept Away" are still giving me nightmares.
Click to expand...

yea ok, i hate madonna.  who is she kidding?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Lohan
Cruise

Especially cruise, knowing what a lunatic he is, I should admire his ability to play sane on the screen, but I just can't.

Fox;  rockin body, thee end.

That douch that played Dr Dreamy, or was it Lovely. 

John Wayne.  He played "The Duke" in every movie.
Julia Roberts.  seriously, the meer threat of being forced to watch her movies would cause me to spill all my secrets.


----------



## Montrovant

Kate Winslet : Her role in Titanic was possibly the worst acting I've seen in a big-budget movie.  Horrible horrible horrible.

Vin Diesel : Other than Saving Private Ryan, I never want to see him on screen.

Hayden Christensen : His portrayal of Anakin Skywalker made Keanu Reeves seem like the most gifted thespian ever.

Bee Vang : It was painful to watch him in Gran Torino.  I don't understand how some critics could praise his acting in this film, it was terrible.

For the most part I don't mind actors or actresses, even the ones that aren't good; I'm more concerned with the movies.  A good movie can carry a bad actor.


----------



## idb

Montrovant said:


> <snip>
> 
> For the most part I don't mind actors or actresses, even the ones that aren't good; I'm more concerned with the movies.  A good movie can carry a bad actor.



Yep, look at Keanu Reeves in The Matrix.


----------



## Grace

Vin Diesel oozes sexuality but falls short in actually being sexy. Robotic. But I sure love looking at him.
Same with The Rock dude. Forgot his name.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Sean Penn
Alec Baldwin
Rosie O'Donnell
Danny Glover
Susan Sarandon
Jeneane Garofalo
Michael Moore
Whoopi 
Ophrah
Matt Damon
Ben Affleck

All liberal nut bags.....just won't watch them..


----------



## RetiredGySgt

You guys must not watch many movies with these lists.

I hate Jane Fonda as a person but that doesn't stop me from watching a Movie she might be in.

However I absolutely REFUSE to watch Woody Allen.


----------



## strollingbones

i watch a lot of movies ....but there are very few actors i just black list


----------



## kwc57

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sean Penn
> Alec Baldwin
> Rosie O'Donnell
> Danny Glover
> Susan Sarandon
> Jeneane Garofalo
> Michael Moore
> Whoopi
> Ophrah
> Matt Damon
> Ben Affleck
> 
> All liberal nut bags.....just won't watch them..



Just because of their politics?  Really?


----------



## syrenn

tom cruze
huge grant
jennifer aniston
jessica parker


----------



## Spoonman

syrenn said:


> tom cruze
> huge grant
> jennifer aniston
> jessica parker



like or dislike?


----------



## Spoonman

Lumpy 1 said:


> Sean Penn
> Alec Baldwin
> Rosie O'Donnell
> Danny Glover
> Susan Sarandon
> Jeneane Garofalo
> Michael Moore
> Whoopi
> Ophrah
> Matt Damon
> Ben Affleck
> 
> All liberal nut bags.....just won't watch them..



Same here. I can't stand these liberal douchebags. no way in hell they are getting a dime of my support.


----------



## Spoonman

strollingbones said:


> i watch a lot of movies ....but there are very few actors i just black list



I think there might be 3 or 4 I haven't blacklisted


----------



## Lumpy 1

kwc57 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Penn
> Alec Baldwin
> Rosie O'Donnell
> Danny Glover
> Susan Sarandon
> Jeneane Garofalo
> Michael Moore
> Whoopi
> Ophrah
> Matt Damon
> Ben Affleck
> 
> All liberal nut bags.....just won't watch them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because of their politics?  Really?
Click to expand...


Well.. that and their lousy actors...

Actually, Sean Penn is a good actor but his politics are offensive to me...


----------



## Spoonman

Lumpy 1 said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sean Penn
> Alec Baldwin
> Rosie O'Donnell
> Danny Glover
> Susan Sarandon
> Jeneane Garofalo
> Michael Moore
> Whoopi
> Ophrah
> Matt Damon
> Ben Affleck
> 
> All liberal nut bags.....just won't watch them..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because of their politics?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.. that and their lousy actors...
> 
> Actually, Sean Penn is a good actor but his politics are offensive to me...
Click to expand...


sean penn played a good retard


----------



## Montrovant

Grace said:


> Vin Diesel oozes sexuality but falls short in actually being sexy. Robotic. But I sure love looking at him.
> Same with The Rock dude. Forgot his name.



The Rock = Dwayne Johnson.  He's no master of the stage or screen, but I prefer him to Vin Diesel.  The Rock at least shows emotion in his acting. 

I've had female friends say they like Vin Diesel because of his looks, but I don't quite get it.  Sure, he's a muscular guy, but his face doesn't seem to fall anywhere near stereotypical good looks for men.  Then again, to each their own!


----------



## Grace

Montrovant said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vin Diesel oozes sexuality but falls short in actually being sexy. Robotic. But I sure love looking at him.
> Same with The Rock dude. Forgot his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock = Dwayne Johnson.  He's no master of the stage or screen, but I prefer him to Vin Diesel.  The Rock at least shows emotion in his acting.
> 
> I've had female friends say they like Vin Diesel because of his looks, but I don't quite get it.  Sure, he's a muscular guy, but his face doesn't seem to fall anywhere near stereotypical good looks for men.  Then again, to each their own!
Click to expand...


He is not handsome. But there is some magnetism there. I can't quite explain it. All I know is he floats my boat, lol.


Alec Baldwin I used to not like much, but then I started to like him. Can't stand his brothers though. Talk about riding coattails. Is there no end to Baldwin Brothers? They are EVERYwhere.

Sean Penn did very well in the movie he played as mentally challenged. Excellent film. I don't like him, but I like his acting.


----------



## rightwinger

Old School

Dustin Hoffman
Shirley MacLaine
Doris Day
Warren Beatty
Jack Nicholson
June Allyson
Danny Kaye
Marlon Brando


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Old School
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> Shirley MacLaine
> Doris Day
> Warren Beatty
> Jack Nicholson
> June Allyson
> Danny Kaye
> Marlon Brando



ok, danny kaye was great in white christmas


----------



## Grace

rightwinger said:


> Old School
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> Shirley MacLaine
> Doris Day
> Warren Beatty
> Jack Nicholson
> June Allyson
> Danny Kaye
> Marlon Brando



Like or dislike??? Of that list, if it is dislike, I'm going to grab a few to unlist 

Hoffman
MacLaine
Nicholson
Brando


----------



## Grace

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old School
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> Shirley MacLaine
> Doris Day
> Warren Beatty
> Jack Nicholson
> June Allyson
> Danny Kaye
> Marlon Brando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, danny kaye was great in white christmas
Click to expand...


Now you got that horrible song in my head.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTef_onLNnw]YouTube - White Christmas (1954)- Sisters[/ame]


----------



## Grace

I outter neg ya for that. Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## rightwinger

Spoonman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old School
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> Shirley MacLaine
> Doris Day
> Warren Beatty
> Jack Nicholson
> June Allyson
> Danny Kaye
> Marlon Brando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, danny kaye was great in white christmas
Click to expand...


Take away that song and its a horrible movie

"Hey...I got an idea...Lets put on a show"


----------



## Grace

That Sisters song. OMG. The same one over and over and over and over and over and over.

Ack!!!!


----------



## Spoonman

Grace said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old School
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> Shirley MacLaine
> Doris Day
> Warren Beatty
> Jack Nicholson
> June Allyson
> Danny Kaye
> Marlon Brando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, danny kaye was great in white christmas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you got that horrible song in my head.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTef_onLNnw]YouTube - White Christmas (1954)- Sisters[/ame]
Click to expand...


come on, the haines sisters were great   lol


----------



## Spoonman

rightwinger said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old School
> 
> Dustin Hoffman
> Shirley MacLaine
> Doris Day
> Warren Beatty
> Jack Nicholson
> June Allyson
> Danny Kaye
> Marlon Brando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, danny kaye was great in white christmas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take away that song and its a horrible movie
> 
> "Hey...I got an idea...Lets put on a show"
Click to expand...

 ah, there were a lot of great messages in that movie.


----------



## Marie888

Im looking at the lists, its hard for me to say.  I think for me, it's depending upon the part they are playing.  Sometimes I don't like watching them, sometimes I do.

For instance, in Pretty Woman and Erin Brochovich, I loved Julia Roberts role and acting.  But in Oceans 11,12 - she was kinda bugging me for some reason, lol.  I dunno. 

Or Will Ferrell - Blades of Glory, lol.  I love the part where he's on the treadmill and singing and also tells him to throw him another bisquit.. rofl.   But I couldn't stand the part where he was in the costume on ice and was all drunk around the kids, I fast forward it on that part, grosses me out.


.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Iron Eyes Cody.....
Audie Murphy.....
Godzilla.....


----------



## Spoonman

Harry Dresden said:


> Iron Eyes Cody.....
> Audie Murphy.....
> Godzilla.....



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gFlSGXt_k]YouTube - Godzilla Music Video[/ame]


----------



## Harry Dresden

Spoonman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Eyes Cody.....
> Audie Murphy.....
> Godzilla.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gFlSGXt_k]YouTube - Godzilla Music Video[/ame]
Click to expand...


horrible actor.....need any more proof?.......


----------



## Spoonman

Harry Dresden said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iron Eyes Cody.....
> Audie Murphy.....
> Godzilla.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7gFlSGXt_k]YouTube - Godzilla Music Video[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> horrible actor.....need any more proof?.......
Click to expand...


and here i thought you might get a laugh out of that


----------



## Truthseeker420

Jim Carey? You commie !  

Tom Crusie.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Spoonman said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Godzilla Music Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> horrible actor.....need any more proof?.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and here i thought you might get a laugh out of that
Click to expand...


oh i was chuckling....


----------



## Spoonman

Harry Dresden said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> horrible actor.....need any more proof?.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here i thought you might get a laugh out of that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh i was chuckling....
Click to expand...


good song too


----------



## waltky

She ain't gonna be a vixen for long...

*Lindsay Lohan vs. Gravity: Is Actress Jeopardizing Comeback With Bra-Free Lifestyle?*
_May 13, 2011 | Lindsay Lohan may be making inroads to repair her broken brand, but even if she can stage a comeback with her upcoming Gotti movie project, more damage control could await the young starlet._


> No stranger to self destruction, Lohan has unwittingly been doing a number on her breasts by consistently refusing to wear a bra, despite her ample assets, experts say. And her free and easy lifestyle could impact her career.  Bra experts we talked to estimate that Lohan has around a 34-D cup size, making her a prime candidate for a serious underwire bra. But as a way of garnering attention the hard-partying 24 year old actress consistently shows up on red carpets sans brassiere. Her most recent offense to her breasts, and the good citizens of downtown Los Angeles, was when she decided undergarments were optional during orientation for her court mandated community service at the Los Angeles Downtown Women's Center.
> 
> Because feeding the homeless is really the time to make a fashion statement in a see-through top.  Lohan has even attended court proceedings, where she faced an angry judge and the real possibility of going to jail for an extended period of time, without any support.  Going commando might fly when you're 18-years old but gravity is a vengeful mistress and soon enough Lindsay's ladies will be sinking to the floor. Manhattan plastic surgeon Dr. Jennifer Walden says the damage to Lindsays breasts has likely already been done from her refusal to wear a bra.  The effect on large breasts, whether or not they are augmented with implants, is tissue stretch, Walden tells Fox411. The distance between the nipple and the crease below the breast becomes longer and stretched looking rather unnatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Walden says Lohan will likely be a candidate for a breast lift in the near future. Neglecting her body in her early twenties just means that Lindsay will need to go under the knife to fix the damage before her 30th birthday.  I dont care how perky they are, they wont be for long, says bra-fitting expert and owner of Lindas Bra Salon in New York City Linda Becker. They all get saggy when the tissues under the breasts break and Lindsay is going to end up looking like a WaTuTu warrior.  Because Lindsay has a larger than average bosom, Becker recommends visiting the actress visit a professional bra fitter. Maybe she doesnt wear a bra because shes uncomfortable, Becker speculates. She just needs the right size with an underwire.
> 
> Lohan's predicament could have serious repercussions on her career. In 2008 she famously posed nude in a series of photos for New York magazine where the famed photographer Burt Fields posed Lohan in shots reminiscent of Marilyn Monroes last sitting. The most recent movie project she was contracted for (and subsequently dropped from) was the biopic of porn star Linda Lovelace.  And as Lohan waits for her movie career to reignite, one of her main sources of income has been posing in various states of undress for magazine after magazine.  Most of the projects Lindsay is going to get going forward will probably involve some nudity, thats just where she is at right now in her career, a Hollywood casting agent explained to Fox411. If she keeps doing damage to her body even those roles are going to dry up.
> 
> Read more: Lindsay Lohan vs. Gravity: Is Actress Jeopardizing Comeback With Bra-Free Lifestyle? - FoxNews.com


----------



## George Costanza

Lee Marvin (because I know he was a jerk in real life).
Julia Roberts.
Owen Wilson (he's just too much).

Any athlete who is faking an injury.

Edit note: But this is really interesting about Lee Marvin.  Check it out.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Marvin

Now I am started on Lee Marvin . . . 

http://www.hulu.com/watch/2306/saturday-night-live-point-counterpoint-lee-marvin-and-michelle-triola


----------



## JohnA

These  are some of mine 
 they either cant act and or are   obnoxious in real life 
 LESLIE SNIPES 
 HUGH GRANT 
WHOOPI GOLDBURG 
 TOM CRUISE 
LEONARDO DE CAPRIO
JEANEANE GAROFALO 
 JULIE ROBERTS  
 JIM CAREY 
MEL GIBSON 
ADAM SANDLER 
ROSIE ODONNELL
 NICHOLAS GAGE 
 LINDSEY LOHAN 
 JESSICA PARKER 
 CHARLIE SHEEN


----------



## Dabs

Cameron Diaz, a chick I loathe and I won't watch any of her movies. I hated her in Something About Mary and I hated her even worse in Charlie's Angels. She can take Alex Rodriguez and stick him right up her ass, or vice versa.
A lot of people don't like Tom Cruise, but I wonder, is it more because of his political stance or his acting in general??
Nicolas Cage- I love everything about him. I have all of his movies, I think he's a great actor, and sexy to boot!! Con-Air, watching him at the end of the movie--ah....takes my breath away 
And Sandra Bullock is my definite favorite actress *smiles*
I really don't have too many actors/actresses that I refuse to watch.
I do not think the Three Stooges are funny tho, they are stoooooopid.


----------



## Sallow

Dabs said:


> Cameron Diaz, a chick I loathe and I won't watch any of her movies. I hated her in Something About Mary and I hated her even worse in Charlie's Angels. She can take Alex Rodriguez and stick him right up her ass, or vice versa.
> A lot of people don't like Tom Cruise, but I wonder, is it more because of his political stance or his acting in general??
> Nicolas Cage- I love everything about him. I have all of his movies, I think he's a great actor, and sexy to boot!! Con-Air, watching him at the end of the movie--ah....takes my breath away
> And Sandra Bullock is my definite favorite actress *smiles*
> I really don't have too many actors/actresses that I refuse to watch.
> *I do not think the Three Stooges are funny tho, they are stoooooopid*.



No chick I have ever known like the three stooges.

It's hard for the chick brain to get around the genius of Moe, Larry and Curly.


----------



## California Girl

Samson said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Bruce Willis.
> 
> Same no acting character in every movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree: See 6th sense.
Click to expand...


That's one of the worst movies ever. Did anyone not work out the ending within the first 10 minutes?


----------



## rightwinger

California Girl said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate Bruce Willis.
> 
> Same no acting character in every movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree: See 6th sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's one of the worst movies ever. Did anyone not work out the ending within the first 10 minutes?
Click to expand...


Not me...I, like most moviegoers, was clueless until the final scene

I guess we lack your intellectual depth


----------



## Truthmatters

Sallow said:


> Actor - Clark Gable.
> Actress - Richard Simmons.



Gable was awsome.

Still to this day is one of the sexiest men who ever lived.

Damn he was hot.

He was also a great actor of the time.

Head and shoulders above most acting skills of the day.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Most of the folks on these lists are why I spend much of my time watching Korean and Japanese media.


----------



## Dabs

Sunni Man said:


> I hate Bruce Willis.
> 
> Same no acting character in every movie.



I beg to differ. His movie RED, starring John Malkovich and Morgan Freeman, was a very good movie, to me it was better than Die Hard 

But someone mentioned Dewayne The Rock Johnson....oh geezzz, Tooth Fairy was a complete disaster.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Montrovant said:


> Grace said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vin Diesel oozes sexuality but falls short in actually being sexy. Robotic. But I sure love looking at him.
> Same with The Rock dude. Forgot his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Rock = Dwayne Johnson.  He's no master of the stage or screen, but I prefer him to Vin Diesel.  The Rock at least shows emotion in his acting.
> 
> I've had female friends say they like Vin Diesel because of his looks, but I don't quite get it.  Sure, he's a muscular guy, but his face doesn't seem to fall anywhere near stereotypical good looks for men.  Then again, to each their own!
Click to expand...


You'd probably be surprised how many women are utterly disinterested in "stereotypical good looks for men", if only because so many "stereotypically good-looking men" turn out to be queerer than a three-dollar bill.  Personally, I think traditionally handsome men look too much like store mannequins to really be sexy.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I generally blacklist actors at the point where I can no longer forget who they are and see them as their characters, either because they've been massively overhyped or because they suffer from diarrhea of the mouth and can't shut the hell up and just entertain.  This includes the people on Lumpy's list, because it's virtually always liberals in Hollywood who are incessantly running their gums (conservatives in Hollywood are too worried about official blacklists).  It also includes Tom Cruise, and did even before he started being a public lunatic.  I really dislike being told nonstop how wonderful someone is, and how much "everyone" loves him.


----------

